# Too much oil?



## TheBobbiesRSurly (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi folks,

   So.  My experimentation continues.  I grow a little more perplexed as each batch has yet to turn out to my expectations, so I'm thinking I'm being a little too zealous, trying to get too fancy starting out.

   What I'd like to know is, when you're mixing up the whole batch, I keep finding that the dry ingredients aren't wet enough.  My first two batches held, but they pretty much crumble with gentle pressure.  

   Sooo... I added some more oil this time while I was mixing.  And sprayed with rubbing alcohol (I can't do witch hazel).  I did this until it finally held together when I squeezed it and dropped it.  It molded beautifully, but I think I did a boo-boo; I added just a pinch of water to this current batch.  And it now has some subtle warting.  I'm guessing the water caused that.

   Did I overload on oils though?  Should I instead just be adding the rubbing alcohol until it sticks?  Should I just add the alcohol to the wet ingredients before I toss those in the dry?  I feel like I could spritz forever and not get it wet enough that way.

   My recipe I'm tinkering with is:
1 cup baking soda
1/2 cup citric acid
1/4 cup epsom salt
1/3 cup kaolin clay
1 TB arrowroot powder
1 TB cocoa butter
1 TB sweet almond oil (used + 4 TSP trying to get this batch wet enough to stick)
2 TSP FO

I only have the almond oil and cocoa butter on hand right now, although I may have some coconut oil to play with in the cupboard somewhere.  

How long should I let the bath bombs cure for?  I keep seeing some people say 24 hours, others say to give them a full week with regular turnings.  

I live in a very dry climate, BTW.  

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm a bath bomb newbie,too. So take this with a grain of salt.  from what I have gathered, hard oils can be a sinker if used too much. But I don't know how much is too much. Soft/ liquid oils tends to be a floater, but if used too much, can affect the texture. Again, I don't know how much is too much.

And the YouTuber I watched said to keep material in a wet sand texture. I think she meant that rubbing alcohol or with hazel or liquid oil shouldn't be so much that you cannot keep shape of it in the mold?!

Hope bath bomb gurus chime in later. BUMPING this thread!


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 3, 2017)

In my experience bath bomb mix should be the texture of wet sand, think sand castles not quicksand. The clay and Epsom salt in your recipe might soak some of the moisture then release it as the bombs dry out. Maybe start with just a baking soda/citric acid mix to test the oil theories. Have you tried making bombs without the additives (just as a control)? 

I'm no bath bomb guru either but I tend to only use baking soda, citric acid, FO, and coconut.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2017)

Water will make it wart, not a good idea to use at all.  I use cocoa butter and PS80 in mine.  I have horrible luck making the round ones so started making them in plastic molds.  Much better luck.  I do make round ones but really have to work with them.  I use alcohol to spritz if the mixture isn't wet enough.  I don't add salt to mine but do add a bit of cream of tartar which helps with making them harder.

I'm by no means a pro at them.


----------



## Luviesmom (Mar 3, 2017)

Are you trying to make the large round bombs?

Arrgghh. I typed out a long reply, got a phone call and lost everything. Try again, shorter version.

If you are trying to make round bombs packing technique is key. Bottom of first half press down lightly, insert embeds if using.  Sprinkle more mix on top, press down firmly. Mound the middle of each half. DON'T pack. Squeeze two halves together,  don't twist much. You want the two halves to meld.  

I leave bombs in plastic molds for at least 4 hours. Then, unmold and allow to dry for 24 hours in a muffin tin. They are then hard enough I can clean up uneven edges.

Most say the consistency of the mix should be like wet sand. My mix is more like fluffy snow, on the drier side. You know when you pick up freshly fallen snow, you can sprinkle it? But if you pack it together it adheres into a mass?

I also use some different ingredients. I think your oil amounts look fine. I do not use cocoa butter but coconut oil. I add slsa, polysorbate 80 and cream of tatar.  I don't use any epsom salt. I don't believe that such a small amount has any therapeutic properties and can cause a warty looking bomb. The salts have also caused me problems with trying to mold, unless finely ground in a food processor.


----------



## TheBobbiesRSurly (Mar 3, 2017)

Hiya folks!

UPDATE - Well, they hardened right up!  They're like rocks compared to my previous ones.  However, upon testing them, they indeed sink like a rock *le sigh*  Pretty sure that's the clay's work... Not what I wanted u_u

@Luviesmom - Yes, I'm making round BBs n_n  And yeah, it took me a couple times to figure out that packing has to go a certain way for the round ones.  I was trying to pack them in hard before sandwiching them together.... That didn't go great 

I think my previous issues were not getting the consistency right.  I'm going to take out the salt and cut back the clay some too - it'd be nice to keep some in, I like how it makes the water feel - but if cream of tartar does the same, I'm going to have to get some and try that out; thanks @shunt2011! 

My epsom salt is just the standard stuff you get at the store, and I can't find my coffee grinder, so it's extra lumpy stuff -_o  Maybe some dead sea salt would be nice in other BBs.  I'd like to get some variety once I get the standard recipe going.  It seems to be a popular add in, but I also see it causing a lot of problems when I go looking around at troubleshooting forums.

I'm trying to avoid coconut oil - I always thought it was on the comedogenic side? :think:  But I'd like to not overload the BBs on cocoa butter either though.  I'm thinking of trying out grapeseed or avocado oil as well, as I hadn't thought about someone having nut allergies reacting to the sweet almond oil before I got a bottle of it (d'oh).  I'll use it for personal use and testing so it doesn't go to waste.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## jeeringtheartist (Mar 4, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> I'm a bath bomb newbie,too. So take this with a grain of salt.  from what I have gathered, hard oils can be a sinker if used too much. But I don't know how much is too much. Soft/ liquid oils tends to be a floater, but if used too much, can affect the texture. Again, I don't know how much is too much.
> 
> Hope bath bomb gurus chime in later. BUMPING this thread!



Thanks! I am trying to make some floaters, though I totally love my "sinkers" and the hard oils and butters. I will try some recipes using a liquid oil and see if the results are any different...


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Mar 6, 2017)

Luviesmom said:


> Are you trying to make the large round bombs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll second your comment about the consistency of dry snow.


----------

